# Re-scape of aquarium, before and after



## Josh Beeston (9 Feb 2016)

After a few years with the old set up (capped soil, jungle style) I felt the substrate had run it's course so bought some aquasoil, some new wood and a few different plant species, and re-did the scape. The new scape is based on James Findley's "Nature's Chaos", except I note that his tank that held that aquascape is now a jungle, so I guess it's the reverse! This tank houses CRS, mosquito rasbora, celestial pearl danios, ottos, scarlet badis, and two very long standing endlers.

Old set up:



New set up:



It's only a month old so the plants are rooted etc but it's still got some way to go before all the gaps in the carpeting plants are filled out, the stem plants are bushier etc.. there's a gap that's difficult to see behind the staurogyene repens and to the left of the cuba that has alternanthera reineckii "mini", but it arrived in an emersed form, melted back and is now starting to sprout new leaves but you can't see it.. behind the fissidens moss on the left hand piece of wood, there's a large hole that i've filled with aquasoil but haven't yet decided what to plant in it if anything?

Any suggestions, criticisms etc would be great - it's my first proper attempt at an aquascape, the old tank just sort of evolved that way!

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Nelson (9 Feb 2016)

The jungle was excellent and great start on the new scape .


----------

